

There's a big hole in the ad-industry's privacy initiative. - privacychoice
http://blog.privacychoice.org/2012/10/04/theres-a-big-hole-in-the-ad-industry-privacy-initiative-its-called-facebook/

======
api
"Ad industry privacy initiative" is like "defense department pacifism
initiative."

